# Does anyone know a good 3ds Max tutorial site?



## Feels Good Man (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm kind of failing hard at my 3D modelling course and I need a tutorial site to help me improve. Does anyone know a good site for tutorials and such? I know of 3DTotal but the tutorials dont seem that n00b friendly.

Thanks


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 12, 2009)

Dunno how good they are, but Autodesk has some tutorials.

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/item?...;linkID=9241175


----------

